# Gills 4/14/06



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Took my son out today and got into some real nice gills , Flies worked great 
as you can tell from the picture he had a blast, well off to the cutting table ...Where's my beer !!!!...LOL!!!



Fish On !!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

another nice mess of gills, nice fish!


----------



## Big E (Jan 6, 2006)

Fishon those are some GREAT looking Bluegills, one question I'm new to fly fishing , this time of year are the Bluegills taking a dry fly, or one that sinks

Thanks

It's really great fishing with your Kids isn't it !!!


----------



## lovecrappies21 (Jun 4, 2005)

for bluegill most people use ones that are very small and sink. However, if you see that the bluegill are coming up to the surface and grabbing small insects, use a dry fly.

Great catch bye the way.


----------

